# Can you sublimate any PolyCarbonate mobile cover



## newguyhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,
Now a days PC type of covers are available for almost all mobile phones. I am planning to start a business of making custom mobile covers, using sublimation techniques.

Can we sublimate any PC type of mobile cover, or do we have covers specially made for sublimation ?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ANYTHING that you sublimate must be polyester or have a polymer coating


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

Not just any cover will work. It must be specifically made for dye sublimation. After you heat press it to transfer the print into the case, the case will shrink. For dye sub cases, they are too big to begin with. Then it shrinks to size.


----------

